# Trying to make extra cash with woodworking



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

As many of you know southern has been asking about how to make money with woodworking. Well being in almost same situation as him (in highschool but I have a low paying job that I don't get a lot of hours at) this inspired me to do the same thing because I am looking for some extra income. Somebody suggested making shelves because everyone always needs more shelves. I took this and drew up some designs for a couple shelves hoping I could get a couple opinions from you guys. I have the options of making them from white or red oak, maple, walnut and cherry. Here's a picture of my plans. How do people make the holes on the back where screws go in to hang it up? Now pricing the shelves I've heard you triple the costs of the total project and that is what you sell it for. Is this correct? Thanks for the responses in advance. -Jared 
P.S.- ignore the post in the general woodworking discussion I thought posting it here I would get better responses.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Good. I've seen the hanging screw slot hardware in a wood store.
Hope I wasn't alone in complaining about the lack of shelving!

For curio and display shelves (trophies, etc.,) you need to make a few.
They don't need to be 72" long, just long enough to show off the fixtures,
the supports and the hardware. The various woods and finishes.
I won't bet on a dark horse with no track record.

Clients will pick the woods and maybe even the finishes.

Most closets have a single shelf just above the coat hanger rail. All of my closets needed a second shelf, half as wide, above that (client to determine spacing). They weren't very glamorous to build but an absolute booger to install. Now done, I am really glad I knuckled down and did them.


----------



## Scott77 (Jul 2, 2014)

The holes in the back for hanging are "keyholes". Usually made with a plunge router and a keyhole bit.

For pricing check around on ebay or etsy and compare what similar shelves are being sold for. Honestly evaluate your quality of work and determine how much you should earn for it. Then consider how much time you expect to have in the project. Combine your material cost with what you hope to get for your labor cost on each shelf and see if you're in the ball-park with what others are charging. Be competitive with pricing, but don't low-ball.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

Here is my two cents. It might only be worth that. What if no one wants your shelves? You are stuck with a bunch of shelves. Great gifts I guess. I have always had way better success finding out what people want. Giving an estimate that we both agree upon then making what they want. I am not sure if you only have the tools to make shelves. In that case shelve away!


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I an make other things than shelves it's just that I read southerns discussion and Robson mentioned everyone needs shelves. I'm going to make one first and try to sell more by taking pictures or the shelve itself to friends family or maybe co workers. So if nobody wants to buy a shelf I only have one. I just don't have any clients yet that's what I'm hoping to accomplish with these shelves.
Edit- thanks Scott I have a plunge router and all I need to do is buy a bit now.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

Perfect. That sounds like a great plan. You should start a portfolio of all the things you build so people can see what you can make. Starting with your first shelf. Put it on all of the social media you have.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I actually don't have social media. I think that it is a waste of time. People my age have nothing important to say. I will make the portfolio that was a good idea.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks like it's the old word of mouth then.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Bradpotts123 said:


> Looks like it's the old word of mouth then.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

One more thing. I would make a template for my sides that have a design. I would make one out of hardboard or mdf sand to exactly how you want it to look. Then double side tape the template to your work piece cut close with a bandsaw. Finally get a flush trim bit and run the bearing along the template. Then you can make the exact same design every time. Here is an example.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I was planning on making a template. I was just going to scroll it out but scrolling it out roughly and using a router is a good idea. I would have never thought about it thanks.


----------



## mikewedeking (Jun 11, 2013)

I put and ad on Craigslist with pics of my projects. I have a waiting list most people want it now


----------



## mikewedeking (Jun 11, 2013)

Long story short have an inventory of stuff you make before you post. Don't be afraid to ask for more nobody has once told me that's to much money for that. Even thought I feel I'm already asking to much . Most of my friends say I'm not asking enough


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking what can of items do you make?


----------



## Scott77 (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree with bradpotts on making a template. But the flush trim seems kind of time consuming to me (perfect if you need accuracy though). We used to make hundreds of shelves, quilt racks, mirrors, valances, cupboards, etc. to sell at trade shows. We used a template and simply traced the shelf ends. Then cut-out on the band saw, then sand edges freehand on a drum sander. It was easy and quick.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a secret source of clients, that may work for you. But, Craigslist, and eBay are pretty well known. So, you will be competing with all those that make shelves. You will likely get stuck with inventory if they don't sell.

When I started out, I thought about making a few items and trying to sell them. We have local craft shows, if you care to pay a fee for a booth, and sit there all weekend. My work was all custom, and in the beginning I was making custom lamps out of various materials...Plexiglas was one of them. I bought a booth at a home furnishings show which was $15 sq ft, IIRC, which was costly for me at the time. I figured if nothing else, I'll make some contacts.

After I loaded all my lamps up to go set up the booth, I had about 20 pieces of ¼" clear plex that I thought I would bring along. I had them stacked up in the back of the booth, and people asked about them. So, I made a paper sign 'countertop protectors/cutting boards $5'. Well, I gotta say every one got sold. This was a Friday night, and I left the show about 10 PM, and headed for the shop. 

I cut up all my scrap pieces, and must have had over a hundred squares ready to go for the next day. Get this...they all sold. Who woulda thunk? So, for the most part, all my work turned out to be custom. You might find some local gift shops, or craft stores that may buy your shelves, but then you are dealing with wholesale pricing. 

If you deal with friends, neighbors, and relatives, the word does get out. Invariably, you'll get asked if you could make other things. That's what happened to me.

















.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

The problem I'm having now is I don't have my license yet. I bought a car,but every time I seem to have enough money saved for driving school I need it for something. So I'm trying to sell some things to pay for it. I'm not opposed to selling just shelves. That's just what came to mind. I could maybe scroll a few things or do something's else. I'm probably going to put an add on craigslist and see what happens and if They don't sell I have wood for other projects or a whole bunch of Christmas gifts done. But in the future I have nothing wrong with going to craft shows my dad owns a concession trailer so I know it can be a success or bust at those shows. Thank you
-Jared


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Every year since they were born, I find some sort of unique and hand crafted Christmas tree ornament for each kid. That means I'm getting desperate in November. Could you scroll plexiglas snowflakes?
Maybe 3"-5" across, no more than 1/8" thick. Plexiglas reindeer with a red bead for a nose.

One year, I bought a bunch of plain wooden snowflakes and an assortment of craft paints & brushes. Everybody lobbed into my place so I sat them all down, spouses and all, and got them to paint up their own.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a pretty good idea Robson. There's a event that they call Oktoberfest here it's a craft show in the park. I just looked how much a space cost it's 135 for a 14x14 space. I don't know if I can pull that off.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Hobby Lobby sells those shelves unfinished pine for less than $15. Bummer, huh?
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/34-wide-shelf-732552/


Here is the bit you need.
http://www.rockler.com/freud-70-104-key-hole-bit-25-64-dia-x-7-16h-1-4-shank


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

jbw: $135 seems just a little bit stiff! Besides utilitarian items like custom shelves, you need some thing(s) which are fast to make and appealing. I don't recall what I paid for the wooden snow flakes, in some thin birch plywood, but they were quite inexpensive. Just outlines, no cut-outs.
But, they could be reworked.
I have a Delta scroll saw but not the one with the quick-change blade feature. Also, I have a very good idea what it would take to scroll a fairly elegant snow flake in plexiglas. So, $30.00 each and I wouldn't blink.

I made it to the Laguna Beach, CA Art Festival one summer. Lah - Dee - Dah. Very impressive.
About 6-8 blocks down the same street was the "Sawdust Festival." People making all sorts of things from dulcimers to hand shaped wine glasses. Just about dark, the glass-worker was a glowing sight. I bought one.

Any idea why booth space is so costly?


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a huge event in my town. It goes all day and people go there all day. My dad had his concession trailer there one year and it was non stop. Also my scroll saw is an old dremel and it doesn't have and adapter for pinless blades. But I like the idea of the snow flakes. Also, What is the difference between lexan and plexi glass?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Lexan/Plexiglas? I don't know. Google it and maybe there's an entry in Wikipedia.

You work in what ever's cheapest. Decide on a couple of the cutouts, drill 9/64" holes and bolt them together in 4's with 1/8" bolts. That ought to cut down on the blade-changing time with the pinholes for the other cutout parts.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Google 'snowflake photography'. The original dude was Wilson Bentley (1865 - 1935).

Google Lexan/Plexiglas for an entry in Wikipedia. I think they are both trade names for brands of methacrylate sheet.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Lexan is more durable/bullet proof. Those are some pretty intricate snow flakes. I haven't decide if I want to go to that event or not yet. I have to submit my application by August 15.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't see myself or any of my house guests sitting in the living room, shooting the snow flake decorations out of the Christmas Tree. Time for Peace On Earth.

As long as they have 6 points and a few cutouts and/or slots, they will be snowflakes to any viewer.

Years ago, I used Bently's snowflake book for design ideas as I had to make a dozen x 36" across out of 1/4" foam core. They got dolled up with airbrush & blue paint. Hung above a big ballet dance production scene in The Nutcracker. It's now 25 years later and the dance company still uses them.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll have to see what the homedepot around here sells. I looked online and I only found lexan. I'll make some test ones and post what I come up with.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Find a glass shop that does windows and mirrors. They may even have some "salvage" sheet pieces. Some custom picture framers stock plastic, too.
Just a couple of years ago, Ducks Unlimited switched from glass to plastic for all their framed auction prints. You can see a bit of a bulge in reflected light and it can't be more than 1/16". Personally, I think that I'd like the look of 1/8". 1/4" ,for the size, might be too heavy for a floppy tree branch.
Sometimes, I don't believe that HomeDepot has both feet on the pedals.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

It sounds like an easy idea: Make something and sell it. 

You are going to be competing with a lot of people who make shelves which look a lot like yours. 

I would, and did, play around with different designs and find something which "feels right". Not just feels right to you but feels right to other people, how they see things, how the shelves physically fee.

Got to www.etsy.com and look up wall shelves to get an idea of what people are doing. Lots of styles and makers unique touches there. 

Develop your own "type", your own style. It takes a while to hit upon the right thing but, if you're dedicated and interested, you might find it very rewarding.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I was just looking on craigslist and I couldn't find anybody selling shelves like the ones I want to make on there. I definitely will try to do something unique. I'm going to try to do the Oktoberfest in September and see what happens. I'll come up with a few test pieces not this week but the next one. And post them to get your opinions. Thanks for all the help you are offering.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

gideon, you can't say that. without the local/regional marketing research, 50 hrs on the InnerTube
could not buy me one single crappy closet shelf. It's a false assumption that everybody is making everything. Make a niche. Stomp on the competition.

My kitchen spoons and forks = I don't count all the different shapes and sizes that I passed out as freebies to learn (?) which shape was the most desirable. _So, _I lost heart after carving 70 of the ones that were the best shape. So what? That experiment is over, done and dead. As of yesterday, 12 months, I have pulled everything out of the marketplace. Time to try something different in marketing.
jbw needs to spend a few serious moments to figure out where his niche is. What he can make and what he can sell and what he can do that's cost-effective.

Here's the raw deal: I got into an endless supply of top quality, knot-free, straight-grained birch.
My spoon blanks have a material cost of no more than $0.25 each. In 90 minutes, I can pull a finished and branded spoon out of my oven for sale as $12.00 each. Seems like a good mark-up on the wood for an entirely handcrafted item.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I just picked up some maple for my shelves. About 9 and a half board feet. Just got back from vacation so I'm pretty excited to get this going. But it's raining so I can't. I'm hoping tomorrow it will be nicer an ill post some pictures of the progress.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Forgot the picture. Ignore the writing. The picture was more for the grain.


----------



## two-hole (Jul 18, 2014)

Jb...I'm the last one to give you woodworking advice, as I haven't even cut my first piece yet. 

But...you strike me as a determined and mature young entrepreneur. A high schooler who thinks social media is a waste of time and is looking for ways to meet customers needs in his market with something he can deliver with quality...that's awesome! 

Don't get discouraged. You will be successful! You have the drive and the spirit and the right attitude. 

Bravo! Keep searching and trying. And keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you. I really appreciate what you said. I'll be sure to post what I come up with.


----------



## jme9626 (Aug 2, 2014)

I hope to do the same as this thread. I have been leather working for 8 years but the price of leather just keeps getting too high. Hoping to make a switch to wood working even if it is just for making gifts.


----------

